# Dulais Mines - Wales



## Gazmat (Sep 26, 2008)

The Dulais mining complex started many moons ago connected to the production of explosives. What the mines were used for who knows, presumably to store the stuff, or mine minerals required... I have no idea.

The whole area is mega idylic, and we had a lovely walk to the site enterance..... even though my Urbi Buddy Joe diddnt think so at the time.... looking back in hindsight though as I massaged his tired feet on our return... we were both awe inspired that nature still had a hold of some parts of this over populated island.

Some mines are quite open to the public, and it seems enterance is almost welcomed by the forrestry folks who own it. Some parts on the other hand are wired off with Danger signs etc etc etc. We obviously took the hard route, not because it was easy, but because it was the daft thing to do, and we are stupid, and we know it.







After wrestling with Nettles, Bracken, Pipes and twigs we eventually got into the enterance point, and sat down for a fag (Ciggarette if your in the USA). After we coughed our rings up, we progressed on.






These presumably were cut out by hand, which must have been quite a liborius task, however, their work was well appreciated as we came to the end of the tunnel:






The tunnel opened up into large caverns, with the supports for the roof just bits of rock not chissled around.... if you catch my drift






To understand how damn dark these places are, its always good to turn your lights off.... and experience total darkness. This for most cave newbies causes them to experience a bit of claustraphobia.... but not Jo and I, oh, no..... well, maybe a little.

Even with Torch light.... its still quite dark, so heres a shot without flash






Further on in to the mine, the tunnels went down, and deeper, unfortunately, many were totally flooded, as the pipes once designed to pump water out of this place, obviously were no longer hooked up to a pump.

The Lines wire insulator on the left of this photo clearly shows where the signal cable would have run, and dropped where the water now is






We slowly made our exit, through a different opening for a long an thought envoking walk back to the wheels... our first sight of dayling can be seen winking at us in the distance

Before some spook comes on to say they can see orbs and ghost like whisps and images of the long dead in the shot, both Jo and I weigh the equivelent of a baby elephants, and the steam coming off our sweaty hulks was immense.






Again, as with all our explores (or exploits) there is plenty of room for more exploring, and easily, there is a days worth here, so we will return!


----------



## spacepunk (Sep 26, 2008)

Jolly good fun by the looks of it.

not because it was easy, but because it was the daft thing to do, and we are stupid, and we know it.


----------



## Engineer (Sep 26, 2008)

*Mine.*

The mine is Dinas Silica.

http://www.darkplaces.co.uk/phpBB2/album_cat.php?cat_id=554


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Sep 26, 2008)

was a good end to the day this one... followed by a BBQ on the beach lol  will be returning soon hopefully it aint too flooded next time.


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Sep 26, 2008)

Gazmat said:


> we had a lovely walk to the site enterance..... even though my Urbi Buddy Joe diddnt think so at the time....



Aye if you call a slippery 40ft free climb next to a raging waterfall lovely...


----------



## Mole Man (Oct 2, 2008)

I know where that is, have thought that I should have a look round there and form your pictures it look most interesting.


----------

